# Switched schools



## Tomu (Mar 8, 2009)

I had been training in a school that was "created" style.  I enjoyed the training and the guys I trained with.  I switched for two reasons.  80% was schedule conflicts.  I was losing too much sleep.  When you have 3 daughters ages 7, 5, and 3 a person doesn't get much rest anyway.  The other 20% had to do with lineage.  With names like Porter, Sarchonowski(sp?) and others it started to bother me.  Some people don't care about stuff like that but I do.

My new style is Hakko Deshin Ryu.  Had my first class yesterday.  Class was awesome!  Instructors seem like great guys so far.  Decent lineage. No Combat Ki.:wink1:  

So I have found a new home.  Just thought I'd share.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Glad you're enjoying your new classes.  As long as you're enjoying your training and getting from it what you need from it it's all good.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 8, 2009)

i have never worried too much about lineage, so long as folks are honest.  but it's important to some.  in any case, enjoy your new school!

jf


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2009)

It is great you fund what you wanted best of luck


----------



## matt.m (Mar 15, 2009)

Good luck and keep us posted as to how your training is going.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 15, 2009)

Good luck man.  Just be honest with your new instructors and fellow students that you had previous training in a different style.  When I switched from Seido to Choi Kwang Do every now and then there was a situation where they would look at me like I was crazy because I did something where my form was way off from what they had learned and I looked like the odd man out.  It's what  happens when you move from a linear to a circular style.

A lot of old habits are hard to break, it's good to let them know that you've been engrained in a certain way, it's not like a brand new white belt with no training.


----------

